# Saturday afternoon



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is where we went this afternoon. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice 

I spent my day working on my home...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

2400 said:


>


 SWEET Willys !!! nice muleys too... very nice pix...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You a very lucky man.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Baldy said:


> You a very lucky man.


Yes I am, thanks. :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!! 

Is that a Garmin Map76 in a RAM mount on the dash???


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I especially like the pics of the Jeep and the hot babe!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Sweet pics!!! Thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> Is that a Garmin Map76 in a RAM mount on the dash???


Close JW, it's a Garmin etrex Vista.

She says thanks Charlie!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a couple of Javalina we saw.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Bull Elk track..










Sunset Fri evening


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*nice....*

Great pix.....thanx for sharing.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ here's one of the elk we saw our last time out to Wyoming...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's a big ditch we have just North of us. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

A sunset pic from the range we shoot at in the fall through spring.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Camping at the range.










View from camp.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

From certain angles that cactus sure looks like a hand with the middle finger extended,or was that intentional...........


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> From certain angles that cactus sure looks like a hand with the middle finger extended,or was that intentional...........


You are numba 1 GI. :smt082 :smt082

I shot it that way on purpose.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> From certain angles that cactus sure looks like a hand with the middle finger extended,or was that intentional...........


 I thought the exact same thing....:smt043


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> I thought the exact same thing....:smt043


need to mod. your sig. line ....heres to our enemies,may they rest in peace:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> need to mod. your sig. line ....heres to our enemies, *may they rest in pieces* :mrgreen:


fixed it for you... :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen: That'll work too:mrgreen:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> need to mod. your sig. line ....heres to our enemies,may they rest in peace:mrgreen:


 Nope, I have it just as I meant to...:smt003.. read mine again....
who "is" our ememies' ememie....... that would be us, so I'm toast us... get it? .....screw the badguys !!!!! :smt077


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

very nice all we have is living in the N.C. Smokeys


----------

